# Blue toilet fluid bargain @ Aldi



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Wife went to Aldi today and found this bargain,previously £7.99 now £2.99 for 2L bottles of Blue fluid.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought the best thing to do now was use BIO tabs from aldi/lidl as they are way cheaper and do the exact same job at a damn site cheaper?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah but it's a fantastic weed killer.............................. in fact it kills anything.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> I thought the best thing to do now was use BIO tabs from aldi/lidl as they are way cheaper and do the exact same job at a damn site cheaper?


Since many of us do, that is why the bottom is falling out of thr 'Blue' market and it is going cheap.


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi guys being a relative newbie can i clarify you use dishwasher tabs in the poo collector and bio washing liquid in the flusher ??

Regards 
Graham


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just bio tablets in the cassette Graham  

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought some of the cheap stuff from Aldi last year. Mistake

There's a reason it's so cheap, they dilute it so much it's useless unless you use three times more :roll:


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We use a green version (actually blue in colour) called 40 shot. As we don't use it in a flush it actually does 60 cassette changes.

It pack a powerful punch but comes in a small bottle as it's so concentrated, even the smell is very pleasant.

Not sure who makes it but we get it from the shows when we need it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Yeah but it's a fantastic weed killer.............................. in fact it kills anything.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Does it really?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Friant said:


> We use a green version (actually blue in colour) called 40 shot. As we don't use it in a flush it actually does 60 cassette changes.
> 
> It pack a powerful punch but comes in a small bottle as it's so concentrated, even the smell is very pleasant.


Is it the one which smells like Brut? It makes me think of Frank Bruno whenever I empty the loo.

It comes in a container with a squeezy system to force fluid into the measuring section: I only use it in half measures, although sometimes I add a little top-up after a couple of days. It has lasted well but I ran out last week.

The major problem I found was drips: the colourant was VERY strong and left a lot of blue stains if you weren't careful (or a slow learner :lol: ) - Gordon


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I keep saying this
Brewers Yeast tablets
They are inexpensive
Light to carry around
Fit into a tiny space
Not messy to use
Effective

and
well what else do you need


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Kev1 said:


> I keep saying this
> Brewers Yeast tablets
> They are inexpensive
> Light to carry around
> ...


How does that work?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Kev1 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying this
> ...


Turns all into a potent brew, For recycling!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> I thought the best thing to do now was use BIO tabs from aldi/lidl as they are way cheaper and do the exact same job at a damn site cheaper?


Are you saying they're cheaper then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Since many of us do, that is why the bottom is falling out of thr 'Blue' market and it is going cheap.


[hr:c9b7219f1c]

He He you said "bottom is falling out" he he.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We use the cheapo bio tabs, but i'm still a fan of the the Thetford blue Teabags, I usually put one of those in the last one before heading home.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

wobby said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Kev1 said:
> ...


It is said that if you leave it long enough you end up with Watneys Red Barrel.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Brewers yeast Tablets cost £8.50p for 500 tablets (The container is about the size of a small coffee jar)

We put 4 tablets in the empty waste tank. We have the larger size Thetford Cassette. This breaks down all the waste with almost no smell.

That equates to enough tablets for 125 waste emptyings

excellent value.
In our flush tank we use the pink rinse aid
That we find expensive We could probably not use it
Kev

We were told it was IPA

lol


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Kev1 said:


> Brewers yeast Tablets cost £8.50p for 500 tablets (The container is about the size of a small coffee jar)
> 
> We put 4 tablets in the empty waste tank. We have the larger size Thetford Cassette. This breaks down all the waste with almost no smell.
> 
> ...


Like These?


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi

I have been using bio tabs in our cassette for the last couple of weeks and the whole van stinks so going back to the commercial way sadly as the idea was great.....

Regards 

Graham


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

piggiebank said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been using bio tabs in our cassette for the last couple of weeks and the whole van stinks so going back to the commercial way sadly as the idea was great.....
> 
> ...


We didn't like the scented aroma of the bio tabs either and have gone back to blue.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If by " bio tabs " you mean compressed washing powder tablets, then I' d not use them anywhere at all.

I used to use them in my washing machine until the powder dispenser drawer stuck and I had a good fettle inside. It was disgusting. The undissolved powder had started to go black with mould and had built up round all the joints and moveable parts. I'd not want to risk that happening in our cassette or grey water tank.

Bio laundry liquid works well - as indeed does nothing at all for a couple of days even in quite warm weather. 

Incidentally, we learnt the hard way that the stain from Blue Diamond loo fluid on motorhome upholstety, fades to nothing when left in bright sunlight for an hour or two.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> greygit said:- We didn't like the scented aroma of the bio tabs either and have gone back to blue.


So have we - and it ain't exactly going to break the bank is it! :wink:

A twin pack of 2 x 2litre Elsan double strength fluid is usually around £8 at the shows, and I've just finished the blue one I bought two years ago. The pink one is still about a quarter full.

It's all bullshhhhhh (_you know what_ ) anyway. I don't think any of them do much other than disguise the smell.

How can they break down solids (_assuming that to be a necessary process_?) via biological or any other chemical means unless you leave the cassette to fester for a fortnight at least!! Enzymes don't act that fast on well formed Richard the Thirds!! This however, is usually quoted as a key feature of the product! :roll:

Without wishing to be too graphic, why is it considered necessary to break down the solids anyway - as long as they will eject from the cassette without jamming in the spout!!

If anyone can offer a convincing answer to that question I would be genuinely interested to hear it.

Dave

P.S. Since we are on the subject, suggested reading for the next trip to France.
Try the Paul West "Merde" series by Stephen Clarke, but try to read them in order if you can.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

After buying some of the Aldi stuff I was given 2 bottles free at the Dusseldorf show.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> It's all bullshhhhhh (_you know what_ ) anyway. I don't think any of them do much other than disguise the smell.
> 
> How can they break down solids (_assuming that to be a necessary process_?) via biological or any other chemical means unless you leave the cassette to fester for a fortnight at least!! Enzymes don't act that fast on well formed Richard the Thirds!! This however, is usually quoted as a key feature of the product! :roll:
> 
> ...


Which is why Bio-magic isn't applicable to cassette toilets.
If you study the reviews they're all from holding tank systems and the waste would most probably break down under its own volition.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Which is why a lot of treatments work well in marine holding tanks as they tend not to be emptied that often and then the turds do break down into a sludge, thus allowing the pump-out equipment to suck the "slurry" out of the tank.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

deefordog said:


> Which is why a lot of treatments work well in marine holding tanks as they tend not to be emptied that often and then the turds do break down into a sludge, thus allowing the pump-out equipment to suck the "slurry" out of the tank.


Stop! Stop!

I haven't eaten yet! :sad3:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

deefordog said:


> Which is why a lot of treatments work well in marine holding tanks as they tend not to be emptied that often and then the turds do break down into a sludge, thus allowing the pump-out equipment to suck the "slurry" out of the tank.


What a delightful image.


----------

